# Adopt some Naruto Smilies!!!



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Dec 9, 2006)

*Please rep me for my good work and recommend my smilies to other members.*

Here are some Naruto smilies you can adopt that I made:

Pairings:


Naruhina


Sasusaku

Kage:


Naruto


Hinata


Orochimaru as the Otokage

Other:


Improved Rock Lee Sprite
And this is just the beginning!


----------



## neko-sennin (Dec 10, 2006)

Those rock! Especially the "Otokage" one!

I know this is a little offtopic, but by any chance, do you know how to make Windows desktop icons?


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Dec 10, 2006)

neko-sennin said:


> Those rock! Especially the "Otokage" one!
> 
> I know this is a little offtopic, but by any chance, do you know how to make Windows desktop icons?



I wish I knew how to, sorry.


----------



## neko-sennin (Dec 10, 2006)

Hiruto Uzumaki said:


> I wish I knew how to, sorry.



No prob. Just curious.

Still, excellent work.


----------



## Dr. Obvious (Dec 10, 2006)

Check this out for making ICO files (I've never used it, but it should work):



I've made icons in the past, it's not too much strain when you've got the right materials


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Dec 10, 2006)

I made some more:


Sasuke


Shino


Rock Lee


----------



## SunnyxShine (Dec 10, 2006)

ahaha those are really cute xD


----------



## Chita (Dec 10, 2006)

Very cute and creative!


----------



## Itachirocks44 (Dec 10, 2006)

there awsome!!


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Dec 10, 2006)

I also have pics for sigs, avatars, etc.:


Patriotic Naruto


Jap. WWII Sasuke


French Foreign Legion Gaara - Since everyone likes this one so much.


----------



## Faye Valentine (Dec 10, 2006)

Shino kage wins 

Good work, will be checking for more


----------



## Hyuuga (Dec 10, 2006)

Like the Otokage one


----------



## Kakuzu (Dec 10, 2006)

^You would.


----------



## Dao (Dec 10, 2006)

rofl wow those are really cute! yes the Otokage one is really nice xDDD and their simlies too xD oh yeah you forgot to make them gif.


~daomoua2


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Dec 12, 2006)

I made some more:


My own character!, Tobi's new rival: Mystery Yoshida!


Ninkame in danger!

And for those of you that like threesomes:


NaruSakuHina!


----------



## Sora(kingdom Hearts) (Dec 13, 2006)

cute! nice work


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 13, 2006)

Have any NarutoxSakura?


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Dec 13, 2006)

HaloGuardian117 said:


> Have any NarutoxSakura?



Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeell noooooooooooooooo!

But you can make one with the Naruto smilies. That's how I did mine.


----------



## sonteen12 (Dec 13, 2006)

Wow so cute!!! More Rock Lee please?!


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Dec 13, 2006)

I made that Ninkame.


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Dec 13, 2006)

YamazakiSusumu said:


> I made that Ninkame.



I never said you didn't. I'm just editing the currently existing smilies, if that's what you were thinking.


----------



## Temari_hates_u (Dec 16, 2006)

Sora(kingdom Hearts) said:


> cute! nice work



did you make that Talho GIF on your signature?! I'm amazed...


----------



## Saosin (Dec 16, 2006)

Those are cool. :3


----------



## Jessie (Dec 16, 2006)

I love the sasusaku one!!!


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Dec 17, 2006)

Here are two new characters:


Ed Elric (FMA)


Sonic the Hedgehog


----------



## az0r (Dec 17, 2006)

woah there great i like the naruto hokage


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Dec 17, 2006)

Here are the 4/5 missing characters of the Konoha 12:


Shikamaru


Choji


Kiba


Tenten

I still can't find Ino. I had to make the others.


----------



## OMGicantbelieveit (Dec 17, 2006)

-adopting the Ed one-

-and reping- Cant forget the repage.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Dec 17, 2006)

Yes, adding an Ed one would be nice. But I believe that TBH, you and I have discussed the pairing ones. They would make for major spam. The rest are noce though ^^


----------



## neko-sennin (Dec 18, 2006)

Awesome work, Hiruto! Keep it up!


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Dec 18, 2006)

Here are my remaining 6/7 Kage:


Sakura


Shikamaru


Choji


Kiba


Tenten


Neji


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Dec 19, 2006)

Here's the Konohamaru Ninja Squad:


Konohamaru


Moegi


Udon

Sorry if I double-posted but I can't wait for y'all. And I can't edit because I can only post 6 pics per post.


----------



## Kurosaki (Dec 20, 2006)

They are very cute, I love the Hokage Naruto one


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Dec 21, 2006)

Here are some characters from other series:

Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo:


Bobobo


Dengakuman


Nightmare

Ranma 1/2:


Ryoga

Gokusen:


Shin Sawada


----------



## DarkFire (Dec 21, 2006)

love them! I put this into my Fav's!!!!! Keep up the awesome work!!!!! REPAGE!!!!!


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Dec 22, 2006)

Here are some misc. smilies:


Zatch Bell


Another Naruhina smiley: Our Egg


ShikaTema


Young Rock Lee


Dark Lord Neji (Nejucifer)


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 23, 2006)

do kakuzu next


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Dec 23, 2006)

This is it! This is the countdown where I show you my my other smilies till I reveal my greatess 3 smilies on Christmas Eve or Christmas Day. Happy Holidays!:


Ino


Kage Ino


Otokojuku Naruto


Kage Zatch


Kage Bobobo


Kage Dengakuman

Sorry if I double-post but I have to make my to the scheduled countdown. And I can't edit because I can only post 6 pics per post.


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Dec 23, 2006)

This is it! This is the countdown where I show you my my other smilies till I reveal my greatess 3 smilies on Christmas Eve or Christmas Day. Happy Holidays!:

Here are the kids:


Young Naruto


Young Sasuke


Young Sakura


Young Hinata


Young Neji


Young Gaara

Sorry if I double-post but I have to make my to the scheduled countdown. And I can't edit because I can only post 6 pics per post.


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Dec 23, 2006)

This is it! This is the countdown where I show you my my other smilies till I reveal my greatess 3 smilies on Christmas Eve or Christmas Day. Happy Holidays!:

Here are the teams:


Team 7


Team 8


Team 10


Team Guy


Team Konohamaru

Sorry if I double-post but I have to make my to the scheduled countdown. And I can't edit because I can only post 6 pics per post.


----------



## Jazz (Dec 23, 2006)

Mind if I post a smilie?


----------



## Jazz (Dec 23, 2006)

Well it's in my sig. yeah, I know it's small.


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Dec 23, 2006)

Team_PWN said:


> Well it's in my sig. yeah, I know it's small.



Well basically, this is my personal thread page where I post my gallery of smilies for people to adopt. Now if you want, you can make your own smilies thread and i'll probably adopt it from there.

BTW, don't double-post, there's an edit button for that. I know _I_ did, but I had my reasons.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Dec 23, 2006)

I'm adopting the zatch bell one.


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Dec 24, 2006)

This is it! It’s finally here! A little Christmas treat for all of you guys that have been good to me on this thread. I’ve been saving these for this day. Here you go I hope you’ll enjoy it:


The Konoha Kage 12!


The Konohamaru Kage Squad


When the NarutoVerse discover the Naruto Forums…..

Merry Christmas, and a Happy New Year!!!!


----------



## Darkhope (Dec 25, 2006)

Aw those are great! *steals NaruHina*


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Dec 26, 2006)

For those that didn't respond, the Christmas present is still here.


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 28, 2006)

May I use one of your Sprites please?


----------



## Enigma Hector (Dec 28, 2006)

Ah very very nice =) but nothing to give rep out for sorry  but still VERY VERY nice =D


----------



## Hyuuga (Dec 29, 2006)

Those are pretty good.  Make me an Inari one and I will love you forever and rep ya a few times.

You should remove the white background from them though, like this.


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Dec 31, 2006)

Inari said:


> You should remove the white background from them though, like this.


But if I do GIF, they'll come out ugly.



oro-chan145 said:


> May I use one of your Sprites please?



Yes you can

Any way, here are some new smilies:


Cursed Seal Lv. 2 Sasuke


Shukaku Gaara


Kyubi in his human form


Kanchome (Zatch Bell!)

Others:


Naruhina: Ramen Lunch


Enter the Bushy-Brows


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Jan 3, 2007)

Here's some more!:


Iruka


Kurenai


Shikamaru & Choji as Miami beach dudes


Kurenai reads Make-Out Paradise for the first time


Sasuke, Shino, and Gaara as Jusenkyo guides


Retro (Dead Leaves)


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Jan 15, 2007)

YamazakiSusumu said:


> I made that Ninkame.



BTW, I made some more smilies.


----------



## clickmon (Jan 15, 2007)

Sweet!  Can you make Jiraiya smiles :3???  I will love you forever if you do X3


----------



## Pandora (Jan 16, 2007)

I wuvz dem!
So sweet. =3
*grabs and runs*


----------



## Mojim (Jan 17, 2007)

Very cute smilies ^^


----------



## nefer_sbedjieb (Jan 17, 2007)

so cute! they all look adorable. I really like orochimaru as the otokage.
continue the good job


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Jan 21, 2007)

I finally made some more:


Naruto Curbstomp!


Sexy Jutsu Naruto


Iruka (mad at Sexy Jutsu)


Kyubi disguised as a Genin


Anko


Rock Choji


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Jan 29, 2007)

You know what, I kept you guys waiting for too long so i'm gonna just post these:


Inari+: Better than ever!

Now for FMA:


Roy Mustang


Riza Hawkeye


Armstrong


Basque Grand

And my new one:


The Akatsuculi


----------



## Saya (Jan 29, 2007)

Pretty cool.
Please make a KibaHina or a NaruSaku sprite.


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Jan 29, 2007)

Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo:


Don Patch


Hatenko

Zatch Bell!:


Zeno


Robnos 1


Rops

Dragonball:


Chiaotzu (DB)


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Jan 31, 2007)

Very nice! Good job!


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Feb 4, 2007)

Here's some more:

Bobobo:


Beauty


Jelly Jiggler


Torpedo Girl


The Wiggin Trio

Naruto:


Drunk Rock Lee


Generic Ninja


----------



## Ninja Chuchan (Feb 4, 2007)

awww they are really cute ^^


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Feb 4, 2007)

Some more:


Baki


4th Kazekage


Dosu


Kin


Zaku


Kabuto w/ bloodlust


----------



## Yuvia (Feb 4, 2007)

Nice! I had a self-made Naruhina one (   ) ^^ but I think I'll adopt yours instead if I may, it looks better.


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Feb 4, 2007)

Sound-nin Team


Arabian Naruto (Narubaba)


Gold Naruto


The Kunoichi 7


Metal Sonic


Jack (Power Stone)


----------



## Princess_Requiem (Feb 4, 2007)

cuuuuute ^_^


----------



## General Mustang (Feb 4, 2007)

Amazing. Very nice!!


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Feb 5, 2007)

Lust


Gluttony


Greed


Sloth


Wrath


Pride


----------



## Misa (Feb 5, 2007)

They look awesome , i can make them transparent if you want ^-^


----------



## BrokenDreams (Feb 5, 2007)

Those are awesome!


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Feb 5, 2007)

Misa said:


> They look awesome , i can make them transparent if you want ^-^



Please do (all of 'em)


----------



## Cuivreries (Feb 6, 2007)

_They're terrific character icons, especially Tsuchi Kin._


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Feb 7, 2007)

More, more, more!:


Crap Bushin

Bobobo:


Gasser


Super Bobobo


Haoh


Pickle


Gasser x Beauty


----------



## Misa (Feb 7, 2007)

Hiruto Uzumaki said:


> Please do (all of 'em)



lol i will try but they are a lot o.o; i will try to do them all if i can ^^.

First Set~


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Feb 8, 2007)

Master Shake (ATHF)

Bobobo:


Softon


Ochazuke Alien


Softon x Torpedo Girl


Softon x Torpedo Girl x Hatenko

Other:


Orochi-Michael


----------



## Eoph_dono (Feb 9, 2007)

um... can you pls make a NejixTemari one? Crack pairings kick ass!!!


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Feb 9, 2007)

Eoph_dono said:


> um... can you pls make a NejixTemari one? Crack pairings kick ass!!!




Step 1


Step 2


Step 3

Have fun.


----------



## Roxas (Feb 9, 2007)

do Naruto with an afro


----------



## Roxas (Feb 9, 2007)

no wait do a Sasuke Chidori smilie


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Feb 10, 2007)

Chidori32 said:


> no wait do a Sasuke Chidori smilie



I don't know how to.


----------



## Roxas (Feb 10, 2007)

just cut the chidori thing from kakashi's smilie and put it on a Sasuke Smillie


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Feb 10, 2007)

Chidori32 said:


> just cut the chidori thing from kakashi's smilie and put it on a Sasuke Smillie



The animation starts with Kakashi just standing there. I can't copy something that starts in the middle of the animation.


----------



## Roxas (Feb 11, 2007)

copy his HANDS only then than put them for Sasuke's hands so it will look like he was doing chidori


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Feb 11, 2007)

Well anyways, more smilies!


Choji after eating the red pill


Mizuki


Zabuza

FMA:


Jean Havoc

Other:


Homer Simpson


Marge Simpson


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Feb 11, 2007)

Chidori32 said:


> copy his HANDS only then than put them for Sasuke's hands so it will look like he was doing chidori



This is what I get everytime I try to copy his chidori:


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Feb 13, 2007)

A whole lot of FMA!:


Maes Hughes


Maria Ross


Heymans Breda


Kain Fuery


Yoki


Frank Archer


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Feb 15, 2007)

Last of the FMA, more Naruto-related smilies next post:


Vato Falman


Hakuro


Denny Brosh


Denny Brosh x Maria Ross


Envy


Ed Elric as a ninja


----------



## YondaimeUzumaki (Feb 16, 2007)

What about some Bleach chars please ?  Would be cool. And a Sasuke in Orochimaru clothe style  and Itachi Anbu


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Feb 17, 2007)

Back to the _Naruto_:



Hinata & Dengakuman


Hinata (Timeskip)


Naruhina (Timeskip)


Oro as “her”


Naruto from ep. 1 (his first appearance)


Nawaki


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Feb 19, 2007)

Some Bobobo stuff!:


Suzu


King Nosehair


Bobobo’s Group


Lemon Fizz


Beep


Megafan

Enjoy!


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Feb 22, 2007)

More.............:


Ebi-chu


Looks like Kakashi’s been found out


Yoroi


Misumi


Gate Rock Lee


Gate Naruto(combined with Kyubi chakra)


----------



## Ninja Chuchan (Feb 22, 2007)

aww too cute weldone ^^


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Feb 22, 2007)

Smilies:

Zatch Bell!:


Hyde


Captain Battleship


Over

FMA:


Sloth (manga)


Pride (manga)

And if you want to shut someone up:


Hayate la boca!


----------



## K' (Feb 23, 2007)

Those are cute!


----------



## Kaorihime (Feb 25, 2007)

I havn't seen a cute Yondaime one yet. When are you going to do one?


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Feb 26, 2007)

FoxHime said:


> I havn't seen a cute Yondaime one yet. When are you going to do one?



Why would I need to do one. One has already been made.


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Feb 26, 2007)

Bobobo Madness coming at ya!:


Czar Baldy Bald IV


Halekulani


Giga


Super Rabbit


The Unknown Sad Sack


Serviceman


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Apr 6, 2007)

Sorry it's been so long, i've been working on the Naruto and Bobobo smilies, plus I had some downtime with the net. Anyway, here's some Naruto smilies! I'll still be posting some Bobobo smilies every now and then:


Sasuke (Timeskip)


Sakura (Timeskip)


Shino (Timeskip)


Shikamaru (Timeskip)


Ino (Timeskip)


Naruto: DMX


----------



## K' (Apr 6, 2007)

Those are awesome.


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 6, 2007)

Must....Have....MORE! LOLZ!


----------



## Kanae (Apr 6, 2007)

Alright.. I fell in love with a couple of your smilies... and I'll adopt them all! 

First, my lovely Ino 
Then, I loove you Riza Hawkeye 
And I also loved your Envy

I'm on my way to rep you right now  but I was wondering if you could do me a SasuIno smilie? please?


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 6, 2007)

could there be any chance of u making any more DBZ characters? or KibaxHina


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Apr 6, 2007)

Kanae said:


> Alright.. I fell in love with a couple of your smilies... and I'll adopt them all!
> 
> First, my lovely Ino
> Then, I loove you Riza Hawkeye
> ...






InLoveWithShikaMe said:


> could there be any chance of u making any more DBZ characters? or KibaxHina



Part I or Part II?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#134 (Apr 6, 2007)

So are these 100% made by you, or are they like edited and stuff? :0 Either way great job!

If there aren't any Sannin ones already can you make some? ^^ <33 I didn't find any in the thread and even though there's some awesome Oro ones I'd like a Tsunade or Jiraiya too.


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Apr 6, 2007)

Rorz said:


> So are these 100% made by you, or are they like edited and stuff? :0 Either way great job!
> 
> If there aren't any Sannin ones already can you make some? ^^ <33 I didn't find any in the thread and even though there's some awesome Oro ones I'd like a Tsunade or Jiraiya too.



Jiraiya has already been made.


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 6, 2007)

part II of DBZ Characters


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Apr 6, 2007)

InLoveWithShikaMe said:


> part II of DBZ Characters



Ok, but I was talking about the InoSasu and KibaHina pairings

For InoSasu

 
Step 1


Step 2


Step 3

For KibaHina:


Step 1

 
Step 2


Step 3

Have fun........


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 6, 2007)

hmm...well cud u make some GT versions of DBZ 4 me


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Apr 6, 2007)

More Naruto smilies!:


Choji (Timeskip)


Rock Lee (Timeskip)


Tenten (Timeskip)


Neji (Timeskip)



Gaara (Timeskip)


CS3 Kyubi in his human form


----------



## Kanae (Apr 6, 2007)

Thank you for the SasuIno smilies! ^^  I luv them


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 6, 2007)

GT DBZ please...


----------



## Kanae (Apr 6, 2007)

Hey.. I edited the icons a little, and look how it looks now ^^



It's pretty small xD But oh well


----------



## macod0shus (Apr 7, 2007)

awesome work
Im loving these smilies
Any chance you'll do some Filler characters? Fuijin and Raijin the legendary brothers? or the Bee clan people?


----------



## MsSasukeUchiha (Apr 7, 2007)

ttly kool!


----------



## macod0shus (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey anyone know if there are smilies made for the sand siblings POST time skip?


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (May 28, 2007)

I know it's been awhile, but here's some more Naruto smilies:


Gaara (Timeskip)


Kankuro (Timeskip)


Temari (Timeskip)


Konohamaru (Timeskip)


Moegi (Timeskip)


Udon (Timeskip)


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Jun 7, 2007)

Sakon


Tayuya


Young Choji


Young Ino


Shodaime


Nidaime


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 4, 2007)

Could you make Pein x BH please? pm me when you're done.


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Aug 4, 2007)

Filler Characters!!!!:


Raijin & Fujin


Raiga


Ranmaru

Shippuden:


Kiba (Timeskip)


Sai


Yamato


----------



## macod0shus (Aug 5, 2007)

*Nice!*

Hiruto Uzumaki, nice job on those giffies. They look awesome keep up the good work!

Id love to see more of your filler characters.


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Aug 5, 2007)

Suigetsu


Karin


Akamaru


Pakkun


Make her stop!


----------



## macod0shus (Aug 6, 2007)

*Sasori*

Can you do Sasori in his Puppet Costume?


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Aug 12, 2007)

Hiruko


Hell: Naruto Style


Kakashi & Guy: Dr. Slump Style


Dark Neji v.2

Others:


Pikachu


Spongebob


----------



## Dragonessa (Aug 17, 2007)

Wow! Those are so cool! Could you do a young Orochimaru one for me please??


----------



## Elle (Aug 17, 2007)

These are great!  So many to choose from... I'm definitely going to adopt a few   These are so fun - Thanks for your work.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 18, 2007)

Very cute and creative! My favorit so far is the Hokage Naruto.


----------



## Hio (Aug 18, 2007)

cool i think


----------



## ADA 2 (Aug 18, 2007)

hehe they rock ^^


----------



## Veriantor (Aug 21, 2007)

Akamaru is so cute.


----------



## Brooke Logan (Aug 25, 2007)

Myself and Tom Vagrant are making a request for Hidan, if there isn't one already.  He says there's not so I'm asking.


----------



## lollipop (Aug 25, 2007)

How kawaiii


----------



## cloystreng (Aug 26, 2007)

Awesome...just awesome. I cant believe how many youve made.
*reps*


----------



## Enzo (Aug 26, 2007)

I really like the Otokage icon!


----------



## Vongola (Aug 26, 2007)

cool! i like them!


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Aug 26, 2007)

nakagos bunny said:


> Myself and Tom Vagrant are making a request for Hidan, if there isn't one already.  He says there's not so I'm asking.



well, I hadn't checked because I don't know this thread even existed before today. I will chek the thread before i look silly and request one when there already is one.

Cool, I just checked and there was no Hidan. A curse Hidan and normal Hidan would kick ass. I suprised you haven't much reps with all these smilies you make!


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Aug 26, 2007)

Arashi (mutated version)


Hanabi


Kyubi


Akamaru (Timeskip)


Naruhina piggyback ride


Phantom Itachi


----------



## Vance (Aug 26, 2007)

Damn Hiruto, these are fucking pimping.


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Aug 26, 2007)

Stephen Colbert said:


> Damn Hiruto, these are fucking pimping.



So you think they're good.


----------



## Vance (Aug 26, 2007)

Yup, they are.


----------



## cute ninja (Aug 26, 2007)

omg can i have the sasusaku please??


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Aug 26, 2007)

cute ninja said:


> omg can i have the sasusaku please??



Yes you can.


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Sep 22, 2007)

can you make a madara uchiha one


----------



## pineapple (Sep 22, 2007)

those are awesome


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Sep 23, 2007)

madara uchiah94 said:


> can you make a madara uchiha one



I've never seen an anime pic of Madara.


----------



## fraj (Sep 23, 2007)

they are nice - if they were animated i would have used them for my sig


----------



## Yellow (Sep 23, 2007)

Lol. Hiruto. I always thought of you as a bad poster but apparently you have made a good thread before. Nice.^_^


----------



## Raiden (Sep 23, 2007)

*Wow, these smilies are interesting. And also the japapnese military version of the characters is truly out of the ordinary. *


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Oct 28, 2007)

I know it's been awhile, but here are some more smilies:


Idate


Aoi

The Rain Genin:


Oboro


Mubi


Kagari


Team Oboro


----------



## Vance (Oct 28, 2007)

_Nice, Oboro and Co are awesome._


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Oct 28, 2007)

i would put one in my sig if i had room but you did an awsome job on the smilies


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow. I absolutely like the Otokage.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Oct 29, 2007)

I like the Hokage Naruto one . . .


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Nov 3, 2007)

*Please rep me for my good work and recommend my smilies to other members.*

I made some more:


Tsunade


Homura


Koharu


The Sannin

Filler Characters:


Mondai


Poccha


----------



## Brigade (Nov 3, 2007)

nice icons dude i like them


----------



## CheMist_Romance (Nov 4, 2007)

cute awesome!!!


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Nov 24, 2007)

*I'm back and so is my computer!*

Sorry, it's been awhile.


Dan

Filler characters: 


Murasame


Kirisame


Hisame


Temujin


Seimei


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Nov 24, 2007)

thier is a pic of madara in my sig


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 24, 2007)

i really like teh hokage hinata!!


----------



## ~yin-chan~ (Nov 25, 2007)

super cute!!!!!


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Nov 27, 2007)

Nadare


Fubuki


Doto


Fugai


Kamina


Ranke


----------



## BloodReaper (Jan 9, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*I have no idea if I'm being a necro with this post.*



*You still doing these? Cause I think a 4 Tail Kyuubi Naruto smile would look nice.*


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jan 9, 2008)

awesome job


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm finally back!


Ishidate


Kongou


Karenbana


Shikaku


Inochi


Choza


----------



## saphyre_bloo (Mar 3, 2008)

they look awesome

i personally like karenbana


----------



## Neji Gaara (Mar 3, 2008)

*Nice*

very nice guys they al mad!!!
i love them all !!!


----------



## infinite (Mar 3, 2008)

They look really nice


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Mar 4, 2008)

Sasame


Arashi


Kamikiri


Jigumo


Kagero


Kagero (True Form)


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 4, 2008)

nice i like them all


----------



## Vangelis (Mar 4, 2008)

Great job on those.


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Apr 27, 2008)

Some more:


Mizore


Tsume Inuzuka


Yashamaru


Asuma x Kurenai


TTT Mizuki


Sasuke's Victory!


----------



## Die Heinii (Apr 27, 2008)

Otokage for the win :'D
Very cute and nice ~ <3


----------



## Rion Ryuzaki (Apr 27, 2008)

their all so cute!! X3


----------



## Reina_Miyamoto (Apr 28, 2008)

i love your avators they are cute


----------



## Stephen (Apr 28, 2008)

Awesome smilies Hiruto Uzumaki


----------

